# "Impossible de démonter le disque"



## gillyns (9 Février 2014)

Bonjour, je viens vers vous car j'ai un problème en utilisant "utilitaire de disque".
Comme vous pouvez le voir sur ma capture d'écran j'ai 3 disques dur internes (Mac OS X qui est mon disque de démarrage, Bootcamp, et Mavericks). J'ai réinstallé Mac OS X 10.9 sur le disque "Mac OS X" après avoir eu un problème de disque dur sur le disque "Mavericks" (qui était mon disque de démarrage précédemment), suite a cela je voudrais formater mon disque "Mavericks" pour l'utiliser comme Time Machine.
Le problème c'est que quand je veux formater ou partitionner le disque "Mavericks", j'ai l'erreur "Impossible de démonter le disque" qui m'empèche de le formater, bien que ce ne soit pas mon disque de démarrage... Que faire ? Et pourquoi est ce qu'il est impossible de démonter le disque alors qu'il est inutilisé ?
merci d'avance


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2014)

Bonjour
Houlalala !! As-tu réellement 3 DD internes (aurais-tu installé ou fait installer 2 autres DD et OU ,,) ????   J'ai l'impression furieuse que tu n'as qu' UN DD interne qui est partitionné en 3. !!! Et si c'est le cas je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais repartitionner une partition !!!!! :mouais: :mouais: 
Cordialement JPP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------

Enfin je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais ou devrais utiliser une deuxième partition pour la sauvegarde TimeMachine car si le DD rend l'âme, tes 3 partitions rendrons l'âme, dont la sauvegarde TimeMiche !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2014)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Houlalala !! As-tu réellement 3 DD internes (aurais-tu installé ou fait installer 2 autres DD et OU ,,) ????   J'ai l'impression furieuse que tu n'as qu' UN DD interne qui est partitionné en 3. !!!


Au vu de la copie 'écran, ce sont bien 3 dd différents (et pas un dd partitionné en 3), ce qui nécessite un MacPro.

Le profil de gillyns indique bien "MacPro" et gillyns a bien posté dans le forum "MacPro", ça a donc l'air OK 
(pas bien réveillé, jp.pilet )



Est ce que le dd est démontable après un démarrage en mode sans échec ?


----------



## Maestro31 (9 Février 2014)

J'ai quelque fois eu cette erreur et je parviens généralement à démonter le disque de plusieurs manières. Soit je tente une réparation du disque mais qui parfois me permet ensuite de le démonter, soit je le fais via l'interface graphique en éjectant le disque (cliqué-glissé dans la corbeille) puis en forçant l'éjection quand la boite de dialogue apparaît ou sinon il reste la méthode du terminal "diskutil unmount /Volumes/Mavericks" qui se trouve être la plus efficace. Si malgré cela ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, tenter en externe sur un autre appareil.


----------



## gillyns (9 Février 2014)

Pour répondre a vos questions : oui j'ai bien 3 dd internes de 1to chacun

Je vais essayer d'éjecter le disque, puis de démarrer en mode sans échec... je vous tient au courant

petite précision : a chaque démarrage j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : "OS X n'est pas en mesure de réparer le disque "Mavericks" " qui me demande de sauvegarder mes données et de formater le disque 
j'aimerais bien le formater moi ^^






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------

J'ai simplement éjecté le disque "Mavericks", un message m'a dis qu'il était utilisé par "pages" (alors que j'ai lancé pages de mon disque "Mac OS X" enfin bon, soit) j'ai quitté l'application, éjecté le disque "Mavericks" sans soucis, formaté, tout est bon 
Merci beaucoup de vos réponses en tout cas !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

